# Bulldogs of the Rockies! Colorado ADBA...



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

THis is a link to the flyer for the Co Show. Little Back round this club is run by a ADBA judge named Sam Villani. A good judge and bulldog advocate. this club run smooth show with some great competition not only in the conformation show ring but this is one of the best places to compete with some top weight pullers in the western area. Hope to see some of my GPers their. I will most likely be helping out nut would love to chat with any of you from out that way that might come. See you their!
https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Noq8kX84WpY2T1zwY-Q5jvENp1pl7mCgJkkCZ1Q8-iObsNFuk8AMJYTWfHBo/edit


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Wish i had the funds, i would totally be there!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Pyeah I had to choose to skip some close shows to go to this one. But I am going there to help and actually going to pull some dogs. Wich I have not done since I retired my boy Dooney. But going to be fun I pulling Meaty since he chamoioned and pulling my old boy Dooney out of retirement for this one he was decent puller. Going to be fun.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

that sounds like fun! i bet Dooney's gunna rock it! i just googled it and that 17hrs and over 1000 miles one way... i dont have that kinda cash at the moment....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah it is a thirteen hour drive for me...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

15 or so for me....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That ain't bad at all...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm very sad I'm going to miss this show but I have too many other shows in Co this year that are more important. I had planned to go but we had local shows pop up that I want to go to. For anyone that has not gone this is a great show don't miss it!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's to bad... I did not come to the last one they had. And poor attendance led them to have to miss having one the following year. Hope for this club that they get a good turn out.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be there!!  and I can't wait!! It will be my girl's 2nd show! I am kind of already addicted.. I need another dog! LOL we will have to meet up, are you on fb?


----------



## gumbyjohn (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm a rookie to the weight pulling. Hopefully I can make it and see what it's all about. I've been itching to start my boy on training, maybe I can meet somebody there to give me some advice


----------



## gumbyjohn (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm only 3.5-4 hours away. Shouldn't be a bad weekender


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Gumbyjohn sam ( the orws of the club hosting ) is a great weight ouller and right ther in golden make sure you find him he is a great guy and could for sure help.

Coach I am on fb. I think you were asking, names rudy stone...


----------

